# NEW SUB-FORUM for NEW TOWERS needed???



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

hi everyone,

trances and i talked about structuring the forum!

i made the proposal to open a third sub-forum called TOWER DEVELOPMENT.
as you might have recognized the PROJECT DEVELOPMENT sub-forum is packed with these projects (dubailand, the world, palm island, chess city,...) and all new towers we found.

so, my question is, if we should open this third sub-forum that would only include new towers!!!!! nothing else!!!!

all new towers would be moved from the PROJECT DEVELOPMENT sub-forum to the TOWER DEVELOPMET sub-forum!

in my opinion it would make the PROJECT DEVELOPMENT more clear and structured!

please be so kind and vote in the poll, it will be much appreciated.

btw: if you have any further ideas to relieve the project development sub-forum, post them!!!

this is how it would look like (photomontage!!!)


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

I agree cos to tell the truth Im not much of a fan of the mega flat projects like the world etc. Me I like them tall!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dubai888 (Aug 17, 2004)

Me tooo ... I Agree .. Tall is challenging !


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

I will have to Agree to this too  Yep Yep


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

seems the votes are in I am some work to do tomrrow


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2004)

I agree, because I prefer looking at project threads instead of tall buildings on their own.

I like seeing renderings of whatever project, and the a whole area with all the upcoming skyscrapers on it.. not just a picture of one scraper standing on its own as is the case with most individual new tower threads. That's why they ought to go in one section.

Can someone add more info about what will be inside these new towers/projects. I don't care as much about what the place would look like if I don't know what it offers.

Someone show me renderings of what they would look like from inside.. especially the opera house.


----------



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

ditto


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

Coll then questions so I can do it right
Malls where do they go ?
the Islands and Hydro Hotel in the Projects SUb Section 
As the Burj Project ( the sub projects such as res towers and THE TOWER forum in the towers thread )
THe DMCC manufactor Plants in the Project Sections and the DMCC as whole in the project the 3 towers would go in the towers section
Festiveal city in the project section Towers withiin when they get threads in the Tower section
We also make a thread for DUBAI MARINA Area in the project section linking to each of the towers in dubia marina. Each of the towers now has thread in Towers section
JLT map and over all project in Project Forum the towers in towers
DOZ in project forum 
AIrport Project
Intenatinal City in Project forum
#PROJECT: Zayed University, Dubai forum
Jumeriah Islands Project forum

Have i forgetten any thing ?


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

also while we are doing this another idea not mine but a good one maybe 
see here
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=196
its the sydney NSW australia sub fourm I got there often
and see what they have done at the start of the thread it say UC for under constution ?
So that could be used for PRopSed and vision and completed to give more order
The Threads should also be renamed from 

#PROJECT: Al Mualla Tower P210, AL GOZE, Dubai
To 
#TOWER: Al Mualla Tower, P210, AREA:AL GOZE, Dubai

Any thing eles while we are doing this clean up ?


----------



## city of the future (Jul 24, 2004)

you forgot 
Dubailand
The Pearl
Corniche project
DIFC


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

yep was thing about those while i was working and was going to come back and add them


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

> The Threads should also be renamed from
> 
> #PROJECT: Al Mualla Tower P210, AL GOZE, Dubai
> To
> #TOWER: Al Mualla Tower, P210, AREA:AL GOZE, Dubai


trances, i totally agree with you!





> Malls where do they go ?
> the Islands and Hydro Hotel in the Projects SUb Section
> As the Burj Project ( the sub projects such as res towers and THE TOWER forum in the towers thread )
> THe DMCC manufactor Plants in the Project Sections and the DMCC as whole in the project the 3 towers would go in the towers section
> ...


yes, all big projects stay in the PROJECT DEVELOPMENT.
burj dubai
the residences
dubai land
jbr
dubai mall
festival city
international city
dubai pearl
jumeirah islands
hydropolis
the world
palm island jumeirah
palm jebel ali
difc
airport
dmcc
marina
mall of the emirates
chess city
corniche project
doz
zayed university
emerald of the emirate
sports city
healthcare city

named as much as i could!


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

Then each of the towers that are part of these would be in the tower threads correct
what was the respose to the renaming of the threads to what ?
AS UC for Underconstrctuion and the like or is that going to far ?


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

yes every tower, no matter which one and where it is comes into tower development.

easier said: let all projects in project development and cut out all towers from project development and paste them into tower development!

btw: when will you start this structuring?


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

Will be making the PROJECT and tower sub forums as requested 
Still making sure that every one has had input to the complete restucture
So should be in a few days
I dont think I will have time on a thursday maybe the weekend when work is not so demanding
And also I have asked the mod as waiting for their feed back as yet


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

so everything's fine!!! thank you very much for your support!!! 

i'm keeping you busy, don't i?


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

its ok its giving me meaning


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

Trances said:


> its ok its giving me meaning


is your job that hopeless??


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

starting the remaning
done for now 
what do people think 
to much or ok ?


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

in my opinion it's fine:
the naming #TOWER - UNDER C: name,location,...
is very clear!


----------

